# 1980 210 sedan



## rwd4evr (Feb 5, 2008)

does any one know of a place to find 210s that aren't completely rusted out?i want to find a 80 210 sedan(my first car) or maybe a coupe.i want to rebuild my first car,but with some balls.any help is apprieciated.rwdatsun4evr!


----------



## Slydain (Dec 4, 2008)

Finding one withough rust would be like the finger of God coming down from the Heavens and reshaping that car, lol. Just kidding, it will be hard though. When I got my 210 I was so happy to find one for sale that I did not care (picked up for 200 with a rebuilt A14 and 5speed tranny). Tranny was screwed though and I had to wastes 2 cans of carb cleaner to get the colony of ants out lol. My advised would be to learn a little about laying sheets of fiberglass. It is relatively easy and you can get all the stuff for about 200. 

I have shaped a few fenders, hoods, and trunks. 
Take off the fenderand use it to make a mold with the fiberglass. Dip a sheet of about 2ft square at a time for manageability. Lay it over the existing rusted fender, make sure you get the creases, bends, and edges. I made mine extra thick for the initial mold. After that dries remove mold and clean it up a bit, dremmer, many reinforced blades, and a sander (do not smoothen completely). The wax wil keep the new fender from bonding with the mold.

Wax the inside of the mold and pretty much do the opposite of the previous. When it dries theis one you clean up real good for this is your new fender. I use a little filler/bondo on top. Keep the mold though, you never know when some a$$*^%e might hit your car in a parking lot.

There is mre information about the supplies you need and with a little practice it is fairly simple. Good luck.


----------

